# Is it easy to watch UK Premiership football in Dubai



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

Don't mean in a hotel, but is it easy to receive at home?


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Yep, there is a cable provider called showtime who carry pretty much all of the premier games live and they re-show them quite offten as well. So the coverage is actully really good. The only thing is some of the games are shown quite late here but what are you going to do.


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Yep, there is a cable provider called showtime who carry pretty much all of the premier games live and they re-show them quite offten as well. So the coverage is actully really good. The only thing is some of the games are shown quite late here but what are you going to do.


It's the champions league games that i really miss. They dont kickoff till 11:45 here


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah tell me about it. And those I am pretty sure no one carries (please correct me if I am wrong), so you have to go to the pub to watch.


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Yeah tell me about it. And those I am pretty sure no one carries (please correct me if I am wrong), so you have to go to the pub to watch.



Think your correct, just pubs! On too late for me anyway......i get up at 5:30am


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Yep, there is a cable provider called showtime who carry pretty much all of the premier games live and they re-show them quite offten as well. So the coverage is actully really good. The only thing is some of the games are shown quite late here but what are you going to do.



To be fair, games are shown live, so if there is a late kick-off in the UK it will be four hours later here. Nothing to do with scheduling. 

Showtime is supposed to show every Premiership game live. It's part of their current contract.

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Taz Mulan said:


> Don't mean in a hotel, but is it easy to receive at home?


I have Showtime and every week am able to watch the amazingly fine BOLTON WANDERERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I watch West Ham and Fulham every week, plus any other EPL matches I desire. I do miss seeing the international matches from other regions.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> I watch West Ham and Fulham every week, plus any other EPL matches I desire. I do miss seeing the international matches from other regions.



And aren't (my beloved) Fulham doing well this year? 


-


----------

